# Buck Grease Advice.



## Alyneza (Feb 6, 2012)

I adopted two males from a rescue a few days after Valentines. I am unsure of their ages but I have noticed a ton of buck grease on both of them. They each get along and were previous cage-mates. One is a Blue Rex Dumbo(Ozzy) and the other is a Double-Rex Top-Ear(Boris). Sense Boris is pretty much bald everywhere, the orange secretion is visible on him. I have tried to clean it but the stain never fades. Ozzy's just makes his fur feel dirty and I rarely can see it unless I look for it. However, when I give him a bath most of it washes away; I can see this because the water turns orange quickly. 

Is there a way I clean them better or solve at least some of this buck grease issue? My other boys do not have this.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

part of it is that they are intact males, but it also could be their diet...a good low protein, low sodium, low fat diet with lots of healhy veggies should help. You can offer them crusts of bread with olive oil on it, this should help in time, and if you wash their backs use Dawn dish detergent but only on the affected areas. If one of the boys has hair loss then he might be rex, double rex or very very old. Can you post a pic of your 2 new boys?


----------



## Alyneza (Feb 6, 2012)

I am convinced that Boris is a double rex and Ozzy is a blue rex but uncertain of their age. Also the rescue where I adopted them was really really dirty and did not have any information on their origins, and I went to visit again a few days ago I saw dead rats in cages with live ones....there were flies ew...it was disheartening; I even told a worker and he did not seem to care. However both of my boys are very friendly and sweet towards humans, they seemed healthy when I got them but required a major bath (they were kept in a cage with 8 other rats, some with injuries).Luckily I made a vet apt for them, it is in early April. As for the "rescue" I am not sure if I should report them or not...I also think they are being tricky breeding rats for profit (I saw many rat babies with mums in huge fish tanks, also in these pull out container things). It seemed less rescue but more backyard. D:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

From the pics, boy 1 is a patchwork rex so this is normal for him, boy 2 is russian blue rex and they are both very old. sounds like you are dealing with a backyard breeder, and they are dumping their old stock on unsuspecting adopters.

Can you tell me the name of the rescue so I can advise others against it? You can PM me the name and state they are in.

They sound like horrible people. :'(


----------



## Alyneza (Feb 6, 2012)

If you look in Ozzy's eyes you can see he has been threw a lot =/


----------



## Alyneza (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think they even have a name. I saw the advertisements on craigslist, I live in the Florida Panhandle. However I am thinking about volunteering and taking photos of the conditions and turning them into animal welfare...they have rabbits and ferrets too. I just don't wanna get in a dangerous situation though xD Advice? My mom and cousin also are witnesses.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You see the wary look, the "what is going to happen to me now?" look.  Start spoiling your sweet old and needy men. I don't know how long they have with you, so make every day count. Let them realize humans are not all bad. ((hugs))


----------



## Alyneza (Feb 6, 2012)

They are living in a large cage and get spoiled daily. This morning I let them play for three hours in my room. They also are starting to get use to their new brothers Jasper and Roger. Ozzy is very brave and ducile but Boris gets kinda nervous when held. When I think about their past I get really depressed x) -hugs-

I might make a tread about them to warn others about the dangers of backyard breeding, or at least post a tread here if there is one.


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

There is a thread like that here called "Why not to Breed" where we share stories for new people who don't know the dangers. I know I'd love you to contribute.

Link : http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?25941-Why-not-to-breed...


----------

